# MiniBomb or Shrewd Marketing Ploy?



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

My city has been impervious to bombs except for those that I let thru specifically. However, this mini-bomb somehow snuck thru the radar.

While I heartily appreciate it, I do believe it's a very clever ... and effective marketing stunt.

Buymorecigars.com shipped me a copy of their catalog, an issue of European Cigar Cult Journal, and two pretty sticks (Roly and Don Melo) ... completely out of the blue and with no cost to me whatsoever.

So now, of course, I wander thru their site frequently and will probably buy something nice from them.

Thanks Buymorecigars!

PS. If I'm wrong, I wanna know which one of you sent this!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If only we could all get the cigar companies to "mini-bomb" us like that!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> My city has been impervious to bombs except for those that I let thru specifically. However, this mini-bomb somehow snuck thru the radar.
> 
> While I heartily appreciate it, I do believe it's a very clever ... and effective marketing stunt.
> 
> ...


I received one as well a couple of months ago from them. Very nice.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> If only we could all get the cigar companies to "mini-bomb" us like that!


That'll be great Amigo!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like your house is getting sto=cked up, when the herf/party taking place?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I sent them a catalog request through their website last night, I'll post here if they send smokes after going that route.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Its Buymore Jeof, I got a couple good smokes and a Padron 6000 box(empty damnit) and I think Cigar Mag..


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I signed up for their catalog way back in November. They also sent me an empty cigar box, a older copy of Cigar Aficionado, and 3 sticks to smoke. I told Grape Apea about it, and he just recieved his little "welcome pack" this last week.
I think it takes them a while to send it, as I had completely forgotten about signing up when mine arrived. (Sam thing for Grape Ape....)

So sign up, fuggeddaboutit....and enjoy your little mini-bomb when it arrives in a few months....!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I sent them a catalog request through their website last night, I'll post here if they send smokes after going that route.


Today, four weeks later, got a package with their catalogue, two smokes (A Puros Indios and a Camacho), and the new CA magazine. Nice gesture,and some of their prices look very competitive.


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Today, four weeks later, got a package with their catalogue, two smokes (A Puros Indios and a Camacho), and the new CA magazine. Nice gesture,and some of their prices look very competitive.


Icehog,I got the same thing today.Same two smokes came in a Padron 2000 empty box.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Free smokes and cigar reading, whats better than that.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Same thing happened to me on Monday. I received their catalog, last issue of CA, and a cigar box with 2 sticks in it. I thought it was pretty cool. And their prices aren't bad...


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

I got my catalog today. Plus an issue of Cigar Aficionado and two cigars inside a nice davidoff panatela box. they sent me a puros indios (the cellophane was yellow with age, nice) and a quorom cigar. smoking the puros indios now, on a break from cutting the lawn, and it is rather good.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I got a issue of Cigar Aficionado ,puros indios, a camacho and a hoyo box!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I signed up when the thread got started....

I hope they send me a CA (never had one) and a box full of LGC R#4's

just let it go... stay away from the "reply button" and let me dream


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I signed my dad up for this and got new C.A. mag, Romeo box with La Flor De Maria Mancini and a El Rico Habano, with the yellowest cellophane ever!!!
Is the El Rico Habano a domestic or cuban?
Time to sign up Mom! and myself again at my new house! :w


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I sent my catalog request today. 
Can't wait to see what comes my way.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

This is great, I just had a Porsche 911 Turbo show up with the trunk filled with stock certificates giving me 51% ownership in Altadis!

I will definitely check out their site now!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

they have great pricing and a great selection


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Got a Romeo y Julieta box, two sticks, catalog, and a pack of Partagas playing cards. Prices look competitive although shipping is a bit high. Will try and patronize them in the future.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

pds said:


> This is great, I just had a Porsche 911 Turbo show up with the trunk filled with stock certificates giving me 51% ownership in Altadis!
> 
> I will definitely check out their site now!


Bugger, I only got a Morris Minor (google it) and 49% stock certs..... wanna swap


----------

